
Mathematicians solve 60-year-old problem - ghosh
http://phys.org/news/2015-03-mathematicians-year-old-problem.html
======
bjwbell
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.1603](http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.1603), version of
the paper not behind a paywall.

The phys.org summary is light on mathematical details. The actual paper is
very readable & if you have a math or physics background more understandable,
e.g. the paper says six-wave interactions are responsible for "effective
irreversible transfer of energy" but the phys.org summary leaves out
"effective" (making the phys.org summary confusing IMO).

~~~
mkesper
The described phenomenon remembered me of giant waves called rogue waves
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave).

~~~
peterfirefly
remembered → reminded.

Are you French?

~~~
breakingcups
This is something that could happen in Dutch, as we have one word for both.

~~~
jakobegger
Same in German: "sich erinnern"

~~~
musername
as far as i'm concerned, _remember (sth)_ is active and reflexive whereas
_remind sb (of sth)_ is passive, so it's not easily confused.

------
gballan
Visualization and background of the FPU problem:
[http://stemblab.github.io/fermi-pasta-ulam/](http://stemblab.github.io/fermi-
pasta-ulam/)

~~~
teddyh
All I get is a blank page in both Firefox and Chrome.

~~~
AndrewOMartin
Did you try disabling Adblock Plus? I have ABP and the page was blank for me
until I disabled it.

~~~
teddyh
Tried that; did not work.

------
short_circut
After reading the solution presented, what strikes me is that there is very
little new math in it. Before you jump down my throat let me explain as this
is quite an impressive effort.

Equation 7 bears a striking resemblance to what you would get if you started
with a Liouville vonNeumann equation and tried to solve it in time. Infact all
of the equations seem to follow this path.

See for example the books: 1) Charge and energy transfer dynamics in Molecular
systems by Volkhard May and Oliver Kuhn (chapter 2)

2) Chemical Dynamics in Condensed Phases by Abraham NItzan.

I find it a bit surprising to not see these in the reference material.
Everything in this paper screams Liouville von-Neuman equation.

~~~
thyrsus
Is the generalization between one, two and three spatial dimensions
straightforward?

